# Go stamps go!!



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Just because I can!!! Go Stamps go!!!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Stamps get licked .....and stuck on letters to go away......


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> Stamps get licked .....and stuck on letters to go away......


Hey, we exist, we're not some mythical thing Go Cornish, Glenn and Lewis!!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Aaarrrgooooooooesss


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

What's up with not letting our horse in the stadium???


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Well they let one into the Royal York.....but it wasn't going to run around..... 

Why would you need QuickSix there any ways? There won't be an reason for him to run.... 


...besides, he's allowed in now.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

fishclubgirl said:


> What's up with not letting our horse in the stadium???


Is it on the menu? Then get out!

Lol

Answer is simple. Insurance. Who's paying if there is an accident.

But the cfl worked it out. And I agree, traditions should be catered to when possible.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Go marauders!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Riceburner said:


> Stamps get licked .....and stuck on letters to go away......


Insufficient postage, return to sender.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

The best part of that game was hearing Justin Bieber getting booed.

That made my night.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

fishclubgirl said:


> Just because I can!!! Go Stamps go!!!


Sorry to hear about your Stamps!


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Hydrologist said:


> The best part of that game was hearing Justin Bieber getting booed.
> 
> That made my night.


that was the best part of the game for me...


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

fishclubgirl said:


> that was the best part of the game for me...


That's one thing both sides of the country can agree on


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

I still would like someone to explain to me... why the dislike?


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

It's not that I dislike JB as a person.

It was just ridiculous to put him at the half time show of a FOOTBALL game.

His target audience is tweeny girls, not men. There are so many other options that would of been appropriate....RUSH is one of the first ones that comes to me.

If JB didn't think he was going to be booed at a football game then he is either a complete idiot or completely lost in his own little reality.


----------

